# 3 cách làm tóc đẹp cho cô nàng tóc dài



## Vũ Thu Hằng (20/5/18)

Một mái tóc đẹp được tạo kiểu gọn gàng hay bồng bềnh, sẽ khiến bạn vừa nổi bật, lại tạo sức hút với người đối diện. Cùng ELLE khám phá 3 cách làm tóc đẹp cho các cô nàng nữ tính nhé.

*1. Tóc búi*
Các cách làm tóc đẹp này chắc không ai xa lạ nữa, chúng ta thường chọn kiểu này vì nó nhanh, dễ làm và không cần phải khéo tay. Nay có nhiều kiểu hơn với tóc búi, cách điệu với bím ngược, thắt bím tạo búi tóc, hoặc là chỉ cần sử dụng với kẹp tăm.

_

_
_Kểu búi thấp đơn giản_

_

_
_Búi thấp với tóc bím_

_

_
_Cách điệu với bím ngược và búi cao.




Hướng dẫn cách búi làm tóc đẹp và sang trọng._​*2. Tóc cột đuôi ngựa*
Đây cũng là một kiểu đơn giản mà các bạn vẫn thường làm đẹp khi muốn tóc mình gọn gàng hơn. Chỉ với một dây thun cột tóc và vài động tác đơn giản là bạn đã thực hiện được kiểu tóc đuôi ngựa gọn gàng và tiện dụng.

_


Tóc đuôi ngựa đơn thuần nhất.
_
_

_
_Đuôi ngựa thấp kèm thắt bím cách điệu.
​


Thắt bím rồi cột đuôi ngựa thấp.
​


Đuôi ngựa cao với phần đuôi tóc uốn tạo cảm giác bồng bềnh._​*3. Tóc thắt bím*
Chỉ tốn một chút thời gian kèm thêm ít khéo léo làm đẹp, bạn có thể sở hữu ngay cho mình kiểu tóc bím đẹp, gọn, không lo bị rối hay bù xù khi gặp phải cơn mưa bất chợt đổ xuống.

_

_
_Thắt bím xương cá nửa đầu._

_

_
_Bím thắt kiểu xương cá._

_

_
_Kiểu thắt đuôi tôm truyền thống._​ 
_

_
_Cách làm tóc đẹp với kiểu thắt bím kết hợp búi._

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Nay có nhiều kiểu hơn với tóc búi, cách điệu với bím ngược, thắt bím tạo búi tóc, hoặc là chỉ cần sử dụng với kẹp tăm.


----------

